# What's your worst character flaw?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you think is your worst personality or character flaw? 

Mine is a quick temper and a short fuse. I think it's getting better as I age, but not as mellowed as I'd like.

Who's next?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man, do you really wanna start this thread?? LOL 

I'm too shy-- IN PERSON, internet is totally different. And I hate change.

Next!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Procrastination. Easily. I am more than willing to put off something that really needs to be done posthaste.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... One of my biggest problems is not being able to make a decision (being a Gemini) which leads to procrastination on my part as well.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

temper (which im working on) and patience


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Being half Irish and half Mexican my wife says I have the temper of a Mexican and hold a grudge like an Irishman. 

"Forgive and remember" is my motto


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

shy and angry


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am, flawless. 
::cough ego cough::

I smoke. some have said that I come across as a bit stand offish (usualy said be people I don't like) and lack a certain moral fortitude. (example) I laughed my ass off when I heard about Saddam's buddies head popping off, it still gives me a chuckle. "Abudabi bedabi muhabi le le le le le le le le le le!" *POP*.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, can i just say read above posts for mine???? My worst would most definately be lack of patience. And because of that lack of patience i am easily angered for me its either on or off like a jet engine... Which can be painful for those around me. Im definately a procrastinator, which i hate. I am working on it. I would say im working on the patience thing but that would be a lie unless you count ...counting to ten in my head before i yell at my husband.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think I can whittle this one down to only a couple.

I run my mouth a lot. Every thing is a joke to me, I take nothing seriously. That tends to annoy people. (right? person above my post?!?!?!?!)

I tend to take on too many responsiblities. I want to see it all and do it all. Too many irons in the fire, too little actually gets done. 

I would go on, but this is sounding too much like therapy. 

Who's next?


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll wait till it says worst character *flaws*, then I'll add my 2 cents worth. 
Too hard to narrow it down to just one or two.
But I am mellowing with age.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have an unpredictable temper. I can keep it in for so long....then I take off like a rocket. Usually about some piddling little thing that really doesn't matter.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Have to side with Spooklights on this one, never know what'll set me off. Next would be that my manufacturer left out the brain-to-mouth filter ( a typical conversation with me sounds like a script reading from "The Sopranos".


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Definitely procrastination coupled with the tendency to take on too many things at one time. Great combo eh?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I am at heart a loner she likes to say i would be at my best on a mountain top. 

Bear in mind there are 8 people in my house and we are about to build a bigger house so my mother can live with us hers already does. (we call her the troll in the basement)


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

disconnected


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I was going to answer this question now...but I'll just get to it later.

Definitely: PROCRASTINATION


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

For me it would have to be holding a grudge. Being born under a scorpio sign, I am true to holding a grudge and being unforgiving. I have been working on it for some time. Sometimes it easy to do but other times it has been an ongoing issue.

Of course, I am having difficulties with some of the hubby's family and the issue of of ignoring/not talking to each other even at family functions has become the way of life. Hell, I didn't go to my mother-in-law's 80th birthday party. Screw her.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I am a very stubborn person. I also get mad over stupid things and hld a grudge for a long time.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Too many to list...can we change this to maybe TEN things?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Feel free to put as many as you'd like


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I am plagued with all of the 7 deadly sins in some varying degree

i never get rid of character defects - they just show up wearing different shades of lipstick


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm...where to begin? 

I have a tendency to be a procrastinator. This is probably the character flaw that bugs me the most personally. I _know _how much better things would be in the long run if I'd just go ahead and get some annoying task done now, but I still lollygag around about it.

I'm also not a very forgiving person at all. I can nurse a grudge with the best of 'em and have been known to be *extremely* vindictive when crossed. :xbones: I almost gave some examples here of things I've done, but thought better of it. I'd better "take the Fifth".


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

> Feel free to put as many as you'd like


No patience.
Procrastinator, it seems I'm not alone on this one I'm happy to say. 
VERY stubborn or bullheaded as my wife calls it.
Too critical of myself, so I hear.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Depends on who you ask 

Friends will say compulsively late. 

The wife will say that plus 
Anal retentive
Clutter bug
Procrastinator


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Over the years, I've noticed a recurring theme told to me by those I'm close with:

-stubborn
-lack of patience
-repeat myself when drunk (but I'm happy about it, LOL)
-temper that can flare without notice

I think that's enough for now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, but it seems that we all have a lot of common "flaws"??


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

This is too easy for me..

Stubborn
Vindictive
Short Tempered
Too Independent (It kills me to accept anything from anyone)


----------

